# RSA or DSA?



## ccc (Dec 27, 2009)

hi

What is more secure RSA or DSA?
Which uses freeBSD by default?


----------



## Speedy (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't know ... Google does ... http://www.google.com/bsd?hl=en&q=rsa+vs+dsa&btnG=Search


----------



## dennylin93 (Dec 27, 2009)

It's hard to say which one is more secure. The keysize varies.


----------

